# Look Pedals and Shimano Shoes



## mgknebel (Dec 3, 2009)

Before I order cleats for Look Keo Carbon pedals, will the cleats install on my Shimano shoes? I know that I would only be able to use 2 screws but are they compatible?


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

You mean two screws as in SPD type cleats - then no they are not compatible.


----------



## mgknebel (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, they are SPD cleats. And darn!

Thanks


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Look Keo cleats use the wide 3 bolt pattern. 

Which model of Shimano shoes do you have?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

mgknebel said:


> Yes, they are SPD cleats. And darn!
> 
> Thanks


Unless I'm very thick, I am confused what you're referring to.

Look pedals do not use "SPD cleats" or any other type of "two bolt" cleats.

Look pedals do take "three bolt cleats" as do many other pedals, including Shimano SPD-SL cleats. 

Cleats, whehter they're 2 or 3 hole - are specific to the pedal with which they'll be used.

Shimano - like nearly every cycle shoe maker - makes a a variety of "two hole" and "three hole" shoes. Some even have both hole patterns in the same shoe! 

Generally, two hole shoes are mountain bike or touring shoes, three hole shoes are road cycling shoes.

If you're buying a look pedal, you will need look cleats and a shoe with a three hole sole.

Simply look at your shoe. Does it have three holes in a triangular pattern, or just two holes close together roughly inthe middle of the sole? That is the simple answer to your question, unless (like I said) I don't understand what you're asking.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Camilo said:


> Unless I'm very thick, I am confused what you're referring to.


I don't think it's you. I am assuming (of course you know what they say about assuming)that the OP has examined the bottom of his shoe to see that it does not have the 3 hole mounting required for look and only has the two hole mounting for spd's and wanted to know if he could make it to work. Maybe the OP would care to elaborate?


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

I have Shimano RO86 shoes and Look cleats fit fine.


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the question was answered 11 hours ago. Wrong cleat for his shoe.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Basically the M (for mountain) version of the Shimano shoes only take the SPD Cleat, the R (for Road) version usually takes both, except when you get into the carbon shoe, then they just have the three holes (compatable with most road pedals) and not the two holes for SPD.

I have both the Shimano RO76 and the MO76 shoes (similar to the aforementioned RO86 but does not have the ratchet on the top strap).

Just curious, did someone suggest you could use two of the three holes on the cleat to attach it to you shoe?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I like that*

"I'm pretty sure the question was answered 11 hours ago. Wrong cleat for his shoe."

Three months from now someone will dig this post up and start responding to it again. Without looking at the date of the original post. One of my pet peeves of this forum..:mad2:


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used Shimano carbon soled road shoes with Look pedals for many years. A few years ago I switched to Look Keos using the same shoes. You shouldn't have to order the cleats because they'll come with the pedals if you're buying them new. Look at the soles of your shoes. If there are 3 holes there than they'll fit with no issues.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

deleted - redundant post, sorry


----------

